# Ht-105 vs the 103 for parts



## singinwoodwackr (Sep 24, 2022)

I have a ht105 with a bent tube and melted inner sheath. The 105 pts are not available at present and dealer has no idea when they will be.
There is an assembly on ebay for the older ht103 that looks exactly the same. Problem is, the pt#s are not the same between the two...so, no way of knowing if the 103 assembly will fit the 105.
Unless, someone here has tried it... 
Suggestions?


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 24, 2022)

I think if the part numbers don't match it wont swap.


----------



## Lightning Performance (Sep 24, 2022)

Many times they left the clutch and drive alone on updated stuff. Check the pole collar size and the drum drive part numbers. If they did in fact change the slide pole sizes they might have left the drum drive the same size. More than likely everything will swap if the tubes or poles actually fit your power head. I'm still running HT 101s myself so I'm really not much help about the sizing.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Sep 24, 2022)

lone wolf said:


> I think if the part numbers don't match it wont swap.


that's my guess as well.


----------

